# Short Throw Shifter Kit????



## Guest (Apr 19, 2003)

Has anyone seen such a beast???? I've been looking with no luck. Thanks.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

There isn't one available. There has been a custom job done, but it requires cutting and some welding.


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

hawkeye said:


> Has anyone seen such a beast???? I've been looking with no luck. Thanks.


If your talking about the 4 Cyl, then check this out:Mossy Perfomance 
Then go to the current specials page, thats where you will find it. I am not sure about the 6 cyl.


----------



## dkocur (Feb 17, 2004)

CHRIS/SR/SE said:


> If your talking about the 4 Cyl, then check this out:Mossy Perfomance


Page says it's for 4 and 6 cyl.

Stillen also sells a couple.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Holy bump and a half... that was 18 months ago.


----------



## altimateone (May 30, 2003)

Ruben said:


> Holy bump and a half... that was 18 months ago.


Yep there is a short shifter available! Mossy/Stillen/Nismo there all the same..
I have the Stillen one, had it for 8 months.....love it, shortens forward gears 50%! reverse is alittle hard at times but no big deal...


----------

